# I've gone nuts !



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Read an article about the latest cafe in Los Angeles by the guy who used to at intelligentsia ( kyle glanville ) . It related they used macademia and almond milk for cappuccinos ...

Anyway bored as usual in the health food while Lizzie bought jojoba toothpaste and hemp cheese , I challenged the guy at the counter to order me some .

Closest he could get was this ...










I suspect it may be garbage but evening cappuccinos will be interesting tonight


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Be interesting to see how it steams - puts some pics up Boots before adding to the shot.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I love chocolate with macadamia nuts so if it steams well could make for a nice hot chocolate!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You mean to say you have milked all them cows dry ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> You mean to say you have milked all them cows dry ??


They are not in the field today ...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been drinking almond milk recently - not in coffee but it tastes lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> I've been drinking almond milk recently - not in coffee but it tastes lovely.


There he is the Dorian Gray of the forum . Where you been ?

You need to pipe up on the latte art final thread man


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

he doesnt need to boots his art is sooooooo much better than yours


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you going to use this in the comp? Go on, dare u.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Let's have another boots production video with the new 'milk'. I have to admit I am genuinely intrigued by how this will taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> he doesnt need to boots his art is sooooooo much better than yours


And yours .............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Let's have another boots production video with the new 'milk'. I have to admit I am genuinely intrigued by how this will taste.


Lol been a while since a boots epic ..not sure there is the public demand for them anymore









Fish and chips first then coffees after


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What's hemp cheese like?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes yes boots show as a nutty rosetta


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> What's hemp cheese like?


Not as good as tofu fudge but worse than bulgar wheat cupcakes


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cheesy...........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yes yes boots show as a nutty rosetta


Your wish is my piss pour attempt at latte art.....if you insist dear chap I will


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't want to hear about boots cheesy nuts


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Almond milk?!!?! Do you not remember our tasting notes on the BB day or was that Hemp Milk?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Almond milk?!!?! Do you not remember our tasting notes on the BB day or was that Hemp Milk?


This is macademia Milk Urbs ...









What did we say about it ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

almond milk......... which is nice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what are milk urbs, some kind of drug?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is macademia Milk Urbs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think our notes had the word "hippy" and the chemical compound "SH1t"


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It could be worse, could have been hemp toothpaste and jojoba cheese, although I'm not at all convinced that many of these things sold in the health food shops are actually any healthier, as a good example nuts have a pretty damn high fat content so I can't imagine that any milk manufactured using nuts is that low in fat ( I decided that using the term "nut milk" around here wasn't the best idea).

As I remember at the BB day we thought the almond milk was pretty vile but the hemp milk was just nasty and had as many redeeming qualities as Bubonic Plague.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fat isnt bad. I'd much rather eat decent fat ( ie coconut, nuts, salmon etc) then sugar


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> what are milk urbs, some kind of drug?


You need to use the patois translator again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Of to make weird milk drinks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

off to make weird drinks bootsy


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If you go for a light roast mr boots you should end up with a fruit and nut taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> off to make weird drinks bootsy


That too.......


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Fat isnt bad. I'd much rather eat decent fat ( ie coconut, nuts, salmon etc) then sugar


I like to take a yin and yang approach, take some good fat, add some sugar and use to make a range of foods. Good fat plus bad sugar equals neutral outcome...right


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well that tastes err weird.....I can't decide if i like It or not ...

My guinea pig is also of the same opinion ( not actual guinea pig )

Out the carton noticeably thinner than normal milk and incredibly sweet with a nutty taste ( no shit Sherlock )

Reasonable easier to get good micro foam with though , actually probably over stretched it a bit .

In the cup , well , odd , sweet , nutty , slightly overpowering with the latest IMM.

Gonna try again later with a different coffee and see what that comes out like . Genuinely odd

Rubbish Rosetta as requested


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

c_squared said:


> I like to take a yin and yang approach, take some good fat, add some sugar and use to make a range of foods. Good fat plus bad sugar equals neutral outcome...right


Fat +sugar =ice cream


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thats good for an espresso cup boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> thats good for an espresso cup boots


which as u well know it isn't...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

really you just cant tell with your sneaky cups


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> really you just cant tell with your sneaky cups


says Mr illy.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is there an s missing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and how dare you i am d'ancap loyal


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> is there an s missing


Mrs Illy ? You had the OP then at last


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

for coffee boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> for coffee boots?


? ...........


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> is there an s missing


Or a w? He he he....sorry!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Hemp cheese?!

I tried hazelnut milk in coffee and I hated it. But... It rocks on breakfast cereal!

I'll be interested to see how it goes.


----------

